# Spirit Halloween Web Site 20% off one item / mash up video



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

The coupon code SPHF20 has been extended to October 31.

There are still a decent amount of great props. Some have even had price drops.

Here is a mashup video of some props still in stock (as of today)


----------

